# Trunk floor, or lack of....



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I removed the bumper, Ford taillights and fuel tank yesterday.


I could see that a previous "mechanic" had made a patch for the trunk floor out of another trunk to hold the fuel tank straps. This is what I pried up.


Here's the original floor......


I thought about starting to remove what's left of the tail panel but was concerned about the quarter panels moving. I looked under the weather strip area and saw a slot on each side like maybe the factory had a jig to hold the panels there. I used a piece of 1" angle iron and notched it out to fit snug to the panels and held it in place with c-clamps. It is quite sturdy and will hold the quarter panels while the tail panel is out. The c-clamps are a little overkill but they're all I have for now. I will get a couple smaller ones when I actually use the fixture.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could just tack weld the brace on too. Looks like a fun time you got there! Plan on wearing out a spot weld drill bit.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> You could just tack weld the brace on too. Looks like a fun time you got there! Plan on wearing out a spot weld drill bit.


I chuckled and thought of that too. Just cut the floor out to fit the replacement, but the frame mounts are rotted off the patch floor too....

I'm planning on ordering a couple more spot weld drills and more rust converter from Eastwood. At this point EVERYTHING will come out from the toe boards back.


----------

